# MXM 3.0 Type-B mit DX11 gesucht



## Zeto (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche für meinem Laptop eine neue Grakka, weil ich mit meiner Grakka (GTX 285M) keine DX11 Spiele spielen kann.
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
Der Typ meiner Grakka ist eine MXM 3.0 Type-B.
Gruß Zeot


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst Dich mal bei Ebay umsehen, da die Teile ansonsten kaum für Endkunden erhältlich sind. Du wirst aber feststellen, dass die Preise extrem hoch sind. Das zweite Problem ist, dass Du nicht weißt ob das Bios und die Kühlung Deines Notebooks für eine andere Karte ausgelegt sind.


----------



## iTzZent (12. Oktober 2014)

Um welches Notebook handelt es sich denn ? Nicht jede MXM Grafikkarte funktioniert in jedem Notebook... Es müssen meistens auch noch die Heatpipe und das Netzteil ausgewechselt werden, abgesehen von der Whitelist im Bios, wo drin steht, welche Karte überhaupt akzeptiert wird.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie viel darf's denn kosten?


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich mal bei Ebay umsehen, da die Teile ansonsten kaum für Endkunden erhältlich sind. Du wirst aber feststellen, dass die Preise extrem hoch sind. Das zweite Problem ist, dass Du nicht weißt ob das Bios und die Kühlung Deines Notebooks für eine andere Karte ausgelegt sind.



Kühlung ist kein Problem da der MXM Standard die TDP berücksichtigt er darf eben nur keine größeren Karten als den MXM 3.0 Type B verbauen was aber auch nicht geht da Typ B schon die Großen Karten sind 

Aber wie du schon richtig sagtest könnte das BIOS der Knackpunkt in diesen Fall sein da Manche Hersteller einen BIOS lock haben um den Tausch der Karten zu verhindern (war zumindest bei den MXM 1.3 Karten der Fall und ich glaube nicht das sich da was geändert hat).



iTzZent schrieb:


> Um welches Notebook handelt es sich denn ? Nicht  jede MXM Grafikkarte funktioniert in jedem Notebook... Es müssen  meistens auch noch die Heatpipe und das Netzteil ausgewechselt werden,  abgesehen von der Whitelist im Bios, wo drin steht, welche Karte  überhaupt akzeptiert wird.



Heatepipe und Netzteil müssen sehr warscheinlich nicht gewechselt werden da der MXM Standart klare vorgaben zum Verbrauch und auch den Bohrungen auf der Karte hat damit sitzt der Chip bei allen MXM 3.0 Typ B Karten an der selben stelle.


----------



## Zeto (13. Oktober 2014)

Mein Laptop ist ein GT660R von MSI.


----------



## iTzZent (13. Oktober 2014)

@*Rizoma* erst informieren, dann posten. Bei MSI ist es es z.B. normal, das man die Heatpipe wechseln muss. Für die MSI Barebones gibt es mittlerweile 5 unterschiedliche Heatpipes da die unterschiedlichen Grafikkartengenerationen ein unterschiedliches Layout besitzten. Hier nur mal ein Beispiel: links die alte Fermi GTX670M dann der der Nachfolger die Kepler GTX770M und rechts die Radeon HD8970M/R9 M290X. Alle benötigen unterschiedliche Heatpipes. Eine GTX460M/GTX280M hat hingegen wiederrum eine andere Heatpipe. Man sieht sehr gut die unterschiedliche DIE Size sowie die unterschiedlichen Positionen und Anzahl der Kondensatoren. Sicherlich sind die Bohrungen vorgeschrieben, aber der Rest ist stets Herstellersache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt noch, das Geräte der älteren Generation mit einem 120 oder 150W Netzteil ausgeliefert wurden. Wenn man dort aber eine neuere GPU einbaut, ist dies eindeutig zu schwach. So kann *Zeto* z.B. problemlos eine GTX770M als schnellste Kepler Grafikkarte in seinem Gerät betreiben, benötigt aber das 180W Netzteil von MSI, da das Gerät unter Last um die 180W (eigentlich noch mehr, deswegen muss man Throttlestop nutzen) verbraucht. 

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrungen und habe mein MS-16F2 auch mit einer GTX770M ausgestattet. Des weiteren bin ich Moderator im deutschen MSI Forum und dort für den Notebookbereich zuständig.

@*Zeto* wie schon erwähnt ist ein MXM Upgrade kein Problem. Dafür musst du allerdings ein wenig Geld in die Hand nehmen. Folgende Sachen sind zu 100% mit deinem Notebook kompatibel:

*GTX770M*: Nvidia GeForce GTX 770M 3GB DDR5 MXM 3.0 Type B for MSI Alienware | eBay hier unbedingt den Händler anschreiben, das er auch wirklich eine MSI Karte mit MSI vBIOS 80.06.54.00.11 verschickt. Bei uns im Forum hat sich jemand auch dort eine GTX770M bestellt, angeblich aus einem MSI Notebook ausgebaut... es war ein Toshiba vBIOS drauf. Somit wurde die Karte nicht in Windows erkannt. Zum Glück hat es gereicht einfach das MSI vBIOS zu flashen.
*Heatpipe*: New Original MSI Heat Sink nVidia GTX780 GTX770 E31-0406580-Y31 | eBay die optimalste Heatpipe der neusten Generation. Sie besitzt bereits die CoolerBoost 2 Technologie und dadurch eine CPU Bridge, welche auf der der CPU Heatpipe befestigt wird.
*Netzteil: *MicroBattery ADP-180HB AC Adapter for MSI, MBA50112 19V 9.5A 180W Plug: 5.5 ~E~ | eBay 

Es funktionieren auch andere Grafikkarten, aber die GTX770M ist die schnellste mögliche Nvidia Karte für den alten MS-16F1 Barebone (auf dem basiert dein MSI GT660R). Die meisten Radeon Karten funktionieren auch, dort muss man sich aber ein wenig auskennen, denn da funktioniert nicht jede Karte und man muss sie stets umflashen, damit die Karte kein "Enduro" mehr kann, denn das beherscht das MS-16F1 noch nicht. Die GTX770M ist die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit, dem alten Gerät ordentlich auf die Sprünge zu helfen. 

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen ist, schicke einfach ne PN oder schreibe hier, dann haben auch andere was davon.


----------



## Rizoma (13. Oktober 2014)

*iTzZent* Glaube mir ich bin informiert ich habe schon MXM Karten getauscht da wussten die meisten noch nicht mal das es MXM gibt. Danke das du mir die Bilder schon frei Haus lieferst den auf denen sieht man eindeutig das die DIE immer an der Gleichen Position ist sie unterscheidet sich nur von der größe was aber in den meisten fällen kein problem dar stellt da an dieser stelle die Kupferfläche vom Kühler bei allen Notebooks die ich gesehen habe immer groß genug war auch größere DIE´s ab zu decken. Die VRAMS sind ebenfalls an der gleichen Position. können somit auch problemlos von Der Heatpipe gekühlt werden. Einzig die Kondensatoren über den Heatpipes haben eine andere Anordnung und da diese nicht gekühlt werden müssen kann man an dieser stelle die Vorhandene Heatpipe mit dem Dremel bearbeiten um diese Passend zu machen. Im Übrigen hat die GTX285M einen Stromverbrauch von 75W die GTX770M ist ebenfalls mit 75W spezifiziert. 
Quelle Notebookcheck: 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
Daher bräuchte er auch kein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Zeto (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke, für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.
Vielleicht könntest du mir dabei auch helfen.
Mein Laptop wird sehr schnell 70 Grad warm, gereinigt habe ich ihn schon und auch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Lüfter/ Heatpipe etwas überfordert.
Was könnte ich dagegen unternehmen?
Anderen Lüfter, andere Heatpipe?
Gruß Zeto


----------



## Rizoma (13. Oktober 2014)

Andere Lüfter hatte ich schon mal probiert bei meinen ehemaligen NB zu bekommen kannst du aber vergessen einzig die Möglichkeit wäre wenn du dir eine kleinere Graka einbaust MXM 3.0 Typ A allerdings hast du dann wiederum das Problem das dir die Leistung fehlt  70° ist aber für eine High End Notebook Grafikkarte ok. Must halt bedenken das nur ein begrenzter platz da ist um eine Anständige kühlung zu verbauen. Was du machen könntest evtl. dir einen Unterbau Notebookkühler zu nutzen so etwas wie hier abgebildet Cooler Master NotePal [Cooler Master NotePal] - RM0.00 : Microscan, Computer Shop
Ist zwar nicht die Ultimative Lösung aber bringt noch mal ein paar Grad.

Hier hast du meine beiden EX Notebooks die ich gemoddet habe evtl. bringt es dich ja noch auf Ideen.

http://www.sysprofile.de/id32070
http://www.sysprofile.de/id44426


----------



## iTzZent (13. Oktober 2014)

@*Rizoma* dann hattest du wohl noch keinen MSI Barebone in der Hand, denn dort muss man beim Generationswechsel stets eine neue Heatpipe verwenden. Eine Fermi Heatpipe passt auch nicht auf einen Kepler Chip, da die DIE Size komplett anders ist und vom der Fermi Heatpipe nicht abgedeckt wird. Und das die anderen Chips nicht gekühlt werden müssen ist auch totaler Blödsinn... Ich habe es selber gerade erlebt und auch schon etliche "tote" GTX570/GTX670M Karten gesehen, wo stets einer der hinteren Chips durchgebrannt ist, weil sie zu schlecht gekühlt worden. Bei meiner GTX770M hatte ich gerade das selbe Problem, die Heatpipe lag hinten nicht richtig auf, da die Abstandshalter unter dem MXM Board nicht an der richtigen Stelle sassen... schon gab es permanente Blackscreens, weil die Chips einfach überhitzen.

Des weiteren ist dein "Tip" auf eine kleinere MXM Karte auszuweichen um Abwärme zu sparen auch total lächerlich. Eine Kepler Grafikkarte bleibt DEUTLICH kühler wie eine alte Fermi. Da liegen schonmal gut und gerne 20-30°C unter Last dazwischen. Und da spreche ich aus Erfahrungen, da ich vorher eine GTX670M hatte... Und ja, deren Heatpipe hat nicht auf die GTX770M gepasst, nichtmal ansatzweise.

Auch das mit dem Netzteil ist falsch. Auch wenn die GTX770M gleich spezifiziert ist, benötigt sie in der Praxis deutlich mehr Strom. Ich habe sie selber schon mit einem 150W Netzteil betrieben (auch in einem MS-16F1 Barebone) und damit hat sie enorm schnell gedrosselt, daher weiss ich, das sie mind. ein 180W Netzteil benötigt und selbst das ist zu schwach. Die GTX770M wird eigentlich erst in MS-16F4/MS-1763 Barebones verbaut, welche Hybrid Power beherschen. Das heist, das sie das System bei Bedarf das Akku als extra Stromquelle verwendet. Dies kann das MS-16F1 & MS-16F2 nicht, wodurch man Throttlestop nutzen muss.

Nicht jedes Notebook mit MXM Slot ist gleich. Die Hersteller ändern nunmal permanent die Heatpipes, so macht es z.B. MSI. Ab der Haswell Generation gibt es auch endlich eine CPU Bridge, wodruch die Abwärme der GPU auch noch ggf. über die CPU Heatpipe geleitet werden kann. Diese Heatpipe wird empfohlen bei GTX770M, GTX780M, GTX870M und GTX880M. Man sollte sich halt wirklich vorher GRÜNDLICH informieren. 

@*Zeto* bestelle die Teile einfach so, wie ich sie geschrieben habe. Das wäre das aktuell beste Upgrade für das alte MSI GT660R. Ganz wichtig ist es, das die Karte aus einem MSI oder Medion stammt. Damit wird dein Gerät deutlich schneller, deutlich kühler (ich habe unter Vollast nie über 70°C auf der GPU) und sogar etwas leiser. Mit der GTX770M kannst du denn auch nahezu jedes aktuelle Spiel problemlos geniessen. Anders bekommst du die Abwärme bei dem Barebone auch nicht in den Griff... denn die GTX285M wird schon verdammt heiss und wenn du denn noch einen i7 drin hast, hast du schon ein kleines Heizkraftwerk, aber CPU technisch gibt es da keine Alternativen, welche ggf. weniger brauchen würden. Die sparsamen i7 gab es erst ab der Ivy Bridge Generation (16F3 Barebone). Auf Notebookkühler kannst du getrost verzichten, ich habe selber schon einige bei den alten Barebones getestet, mehr wie 2-3°C weniger waren nicht drin, dafür wurde das Gerät aber lauter und klobiger.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Oktober 2014)

Wo hast du bei mir gelesen das Chips nicht gekühlt werden sollen ich habe geschrieben das die Kondensatoren/Spulen *über* den RAM Chips nicht gekühlt werden müssen diese werden nämlich auch nicht durch die Heatpipe im original zustand gekühlt. Einzig die DIE und die VRAM´s sind mit Wärmeleitpads und Wärmeleitpaste mit der Heatpipe verbunden. Der Rest ist einfach nur durch Aussparungen an der Heatpipe abgedeckt.

Auserdem scheint dein Bild der GTX285M falsch zu sein daher hier nochmal die 285 und 770 in höherer Auflösung man erkennt sogar die Chipnummern und sieht das diese beiden Bilder daher korrekt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An diesen beiden Bildern sieht man das die original Heatpipe die DIE´s abdecken muß einzig die Aussparungen an der Heatpipe für die 3 viereckigen Spulen/Kondensatoren Müssen angepaßt werden da bei der 285M nur 1 vorhanden ist und die auch nicht 100% an der selben Position sitzt.

Im übrigen mußt du mir mal erklären wie eine Grafikkarte die für 75W spezifiziert ist ohne OC mehr Strom  ziehen soll außerdem wenn eine Grafikkarte nicht genügend Strom bekommt drosselt sie nicht sondern läßt das System abstürzen bzw. einfrieren wenn sie in das last Profil wechselt.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich will mich hier mit dir nicht anlegen. Ich weiss halt über die MSI Barebones bestens bescheid und weiss, wann MSI welche Heatpipe verwendet hat. Sicherlich kann man die eine oder andere Heatpipe auch bei anderen MXM Boards verwenden, aber das ist ehr selten. Selbst die Heatpipe einer GTX460M funktioniert nicht mit einer GTX570M/GTX670M, obwohl sie beide aus der Fermi Generation stammen.

btw: ich habe kein Bild von einer GTX285M gepostet. Die 1. Karte zeigt eine GTX670M, die 2. eine GTX770M und die 3. eine HD8970M.

Ich weiss auch nicht, ob du schonmal eine MSI Heatpipe auf eine MXM Karte gelegt hast, ich gehe aber nicht davon aus... weil denn wüssest du, das sämmtliche Chips und Kondensatoren über den Ram Chips von der Heatpipe gekühlt werden müssen, denn dort liegt die Heatpipe auf und benötigt auch Wärmeleitpads.

Auf dem Bild ist das sehr gut zu erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei handelt es sich um die Fermi Heatpipe für GTX570M/GTX670M bzw GTX580M/GTX675M. Da siehst du auch, das die kleinen Kontaktpunkte speziell für die Karte angepasst ist. Die Kupferplatte für den DIE ist auch zu "dünn" für eine Kepler Karte, da der Kepler Chip etwas grösser ist, und nicht so lang gezogen wie der "grosse" Fermi.

Und was das Thema Strom angeht... wenn die GPU zu wenig Strom bekommt, fängt sie an zu drosseln, das zeigt dir jeder Testbericht vom sämmtlichen letzten GT Serie Geräten von MSI. Das 180W Netzteil ist nämlich deutlich zu schwach für die vorhandene Hardware. Beim GT72 wurde endlich ein 230W Netzteil verwendet. Mit gleicher Hardware wie ein GT70 hat das GT72 deutlich mehr Performance (8800 vs 8100pt im 3DMark11). Dort wurde auch getestet, das die Hardware eigentlich über 200W benötigt und genauso deswegen drosseln die Komoponenten bei der alten GT Serie, weil einfach zu wenig Strom vorhanden ist. Bei der alten GT Serie kann man auch sehr gut erkennen, wie wichtig das Akku ist, denn wenn man das entfernt, läuft die GPU nur mit ca. 80-90%. Aber damit du beruhigt bist, ich habe an meinem MS-16F2 auch schon ein 150W Netzteil betrieben und hatte z.B. beim 3DMark11 deutlich weniger Punkte wie mit dem 180W Netzteil (5200 vs 5800). Das Notebook ging natürlich nicht aus, es wird halt nur gedrosselt. Vielleicht mag das bei anderen Notebooks nicht der Fall sein, bei MSI weiss ich aber, das es so ist.


----------



## saufhirs (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ich finde die Whitelist nicht.
Möchte gern meine defekte Grafikkarte (  GTX670M (N13E-GS1-LP-A1)) von meinem Qosmio X870-124 PSPLXE-02C004GR tauschen, evtl. auch eine aktuelle Karte.
Weiß aber nicht welche passt. Kann mir bitte jemand dazu einen Tipp geben. Danke


----------

